# Problem # 8 : 3.5.8 (pg: 157 / 2-117)



## ros (Feb 12, 2011)

I am having difficulty understanding a part in problem # 8 (sub part 4) from Chelapati Review manual. which is in section 2, chapter # 3. page 157 or 2-117

4. What will happen to voltage when cap is connected?

How did they calculated Zc for Circuit breaker? and what is 800' in diagram represent.... do we have to consider 800' ? any help will be greatly appreciated. thanks ....


----------



## ros (Feb 12, 2011)

Correction .. Not circuit breaker ... But zc conductor.... Just saw that in further solution conductor parameters are given.. Its 350kcmil but still can some one exp how to obtain zc thx


----------



## BamaBino (Mar 5, 2011)

ros said:


> any help will be greatly appreciated.


bump


----------

